# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 3.X] Comment crer ce genre de HUD/GUI

## weezixx

Bonjour,

simples questions de profane : 

1) Est - il possible de crer un HUD en python que l'on appose sur son fond d'cran de smartphone ou de pc  ? Comme une interface transparente, mais qui pourrait afficher des informations en temps rel

Image explicite : 

Si oui, avec quel programme/bibliothque ?

2) Mme genre de question (au moyen de python, comment recrer cette image) mais la c'est pour un GUI : 



Si jamais c'est pas possible en python, quel langage utiliser ? 


D'avance merci, et excusez moi si je n'utilise pas encore le bon vocabulaire ad hoc

----------


## josmiley

pour la question 2, il te faut l'image statique vide sur laquelle tu vas "coller" les parties dynamiques comme le texte par exemple.

----------

